
Sup: Simple deployment tool, like 'make' for a network of servers - eatonphil
https://github.com/pressly/sup
======
drewg123
not to be confused with the CMU Software Update Protocol, which has been used
for decades by the BSDs to distribute their source code.

[https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=sup&apropos=0&sekt...](https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=sup&apropos=0&sektion=1&manpath=FreeBSD+Ports+10.2-RELEASE&arch=default&format=html)

------
nodesocket
Founder of [https://commando.io](https://commando.io) here. Sup looks great.
We built Commando.io to address the problem of running distributed commands on
servers via ssh as well. However, instead of command line, we opted for a
beautiful and easy to use web interface.

We have a super early version of our refactored distributed ssh http service
(written in go), that we plan on open sourcing in the near future as well.

------
masukomi
not to be confused with sup, the email client
[http://supmua.org/](http://supmua.org/)

------
otterley
How does this compare to Fabric or Capistrano?

------
rubiquity
Not to be confused with wassup[1], the late 90s/early 2000s Budweiser
marketing campaign.

1 -
[http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=W16qzZ7J5YQ](http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=W16qzZ7J5YQ)

